# I love this forum



## jewelzeyes

I just have to say how AWESOME this website and forum is! Wordreference is a great tool that has the forum as a backup which is very much appreciated to have such FAST response times!   Keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## geve

... and the forum loves you! 

Don't worry, jewelzeyes, yours is a pretty widespread symptom around here. You might never overcome it, but that's alright, many people seem to live with it.


----------



## badgrammar

If there are so few responses here, it is because we all love it so much that there are no words to describe it  !


----------



## teentitans

Yeah, this forum is awesome. There's full of fun while learning new languages.


----------



## french4beth

I agree with all of the above!


----------



## jlc246

geve said:


> ... a pretty widespread symptom around here. You might never overcome it, but that's alright, many people seem to live with it.


I love WR too! It is the most useful language reference tool I've ever found. So much at our fingertips. More every time I turn a corner! Not just SE, ES, E definition, and E definición, but also forum references. Forums. A verb conjugator. A dictionary in which you can look up a word and discover the infinitive of which it is an irregular (or even regular) form. The best explanation and note about "ya" (past/present/future). Someone to teach me about phrasal verbs in English. All without getting out of my chair. Amazed appreciation. I just discovered E sinónimos! WR is making learning/relearning Spanish immeasurably easier and more fun. And (forgive my starting a sentence with a conjunction -- my enthusiasm is running away with me) it all started with IE and EI when I looked up words I heard in Italian.

Not to mention EO, CD, C&S, Congrats and all the other civilized fun around here. If only there were more hours in a day.... One day (not long after I discovered WR) was particularly educational and entertaining. I hope to earn my spurs and still be around for another day like that in time.



			
				badgrammar said:
			
		

> If there are so few responses here, it is because we all love it so much that there are no words to describe it  !


And when I try to ... I use so many words and still run out. 

I am at that stage of new-member infatuation in which one converts all one's neighbors and preaches to the choir (all of you -- I apologize!)



A huge thank you to Mike, all the moderators (current, past, future, could be if they wanted to be, et al) and the oh-so-helpful members.



P.S. Thank you for the "Support WR" entry in the "Links:" menu on the left of the dictionary entries. I was wondering how to be helpful. Now I am bookmarking, creating links to the dictionaries, and sending links to people I think would be interested. Last I looked, WR was #113. And hurray for advertisers that help keep the dictionaries up and running.


----------



## Genecks

I wish something like this existed when I was a young teenager. I would have known 8 languages by now.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks.  It is a pleasure to provide a service that is so useful to so many people.   And a special thanks to the moderators and all the forum members who care enough to keep these forums functioning smoothly.


----------



## worldwanderer

Anyone knows any cure? How can one manage not to get addicted to these forums?  Please tell me quick whilst there's still hope for me... 

Yours truly,
brighteyed newby..


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thanks to this forum many people around the world now know that somewhere in Europe some folks speak a language called Catalan. 

Also, as a translator, this is one of the greatest tools I work with. Thanks for existing and making it possible.


----------



## french4beth

worldwanderer said:


> Anyone knows any cure? How can one manage not to get addicted to these forums? Please tell me quick whilst there's still hope for me...
> 
> Yours truly,
> brighteyed newby..


Resistance is futile - you will be absorbed... just kidding.

There are worse things to be addicted to. The fora have been invaluable to me, both in my work as a translator, and also the very interesting threads in the Cultural Discussions forum.  I've even learned a lot about English, my native tongue. P.S. I've also met [on-line] a lot of verrrry interesting people from around the globe.


----------



## worldwanderer

Thanks French4Beth, 
I have to agree with you. resistance IS futile. I only joined a few days ago and I'm already completely absorbed by it. I also live in Senegal, and still learning French, so this helps a great deal. thanks for suggesting the cultural disc forum, will have to give that a go... something else to get addicted to I guess...


----------



## purekoryo792

This forum saved my life and still saves it.


----------



## EmilyD

For me this forum is a lovely example of the usefulness of the internet as a social tool/gift.

There is truly a community at work and at play here. 

Eventually I will create a blog with a link for WR. ( I wish I had a heart smilie to insert here, perhaps a Mod. can assist me? ).

Thank you everyone. Les agradezco a todos!

Nomi


----------



## holycreation

I love this forum too. It is amazing how people help other around the world...
God bless wordreference.com!!!!


----------



## su123

Yes!! I love it too!!
Long life to WR and the best for the moderators.
Thanks!!

su123


----------



## PocketWatch

This forum is a very interesting place to be, to read different languages and to be able to ask questions about current languages you are learning.


----------



## jytou

Just registered, this site ROCKS!!!
Thanks for the great job, I've never found such a useful language tool before! I wish I found it sooner. ;-)
JY.


----------



## Vitara

Hi everybody! I am working in an exportation department and continously I have to express in English. I discover this site some months ago and I am using it every day, every hour because it is simply brilliant, the best! Just yesterday I discover the forums, and, what can I say? really amazing! very very helpful.
Thanks to all to make this site exists!


----------



## Pirlo

I agree with everybody.. God bless this website, and everybody on it!  <3


----------



## Sancho Panza

I'm completely addicted!!!! I arrived to the point that sometimes I'm sad if I can find everything I'm not sure about in the dictionary, because then I don't have an excuse to enter the forums to ask to all this nice people 

I love WR!!!! 
Saludos!


----------



## vickey

I totally agree..! You guys (and by this I mean ALL of you guys, the forum's users) don't know how helpful you have been, giving me a hand whenever I'm stuck with a homework.. I love the overall spirit of good-will


----------



## sinclair001

I like the issue of languages, at my office work is a must and comparing with another languages resources, the conclusion I got is WR is magnificient.
It is fantastic, the help you get is usually faster and authoritative. Personally I share all my experience in health sciences and to be really a support for people making consults, use to quote and reference to give the best support. 
Personally, I think the Internet is the best library summoning and setting in a real frame the best expertise and knowledge of a big deal of people. For instance I was amazed for the figures of almost 10.000 persons participating simultaneously in the forums.
I proppose to enlarge the list of entries to make this resource the best preferred among who are interested in languages.


----------



## Grefsen

mkellogg said:


> Thanks.  It is a pleasure to provide a service that is so useful to so many people.   And a special thanks to the moderators and all the forum members who care enough to keep these forums functioning smoothly.



I just wanted to also mention what an excellent job the moderators do keeping these forums free of spam.  

About 15 minutes ago there was some obvious spam posted in one of the forums and less than a minute after the thread title caught my attention, one of the moderators had already removed the thread.


----------



## Silvia B

Never found something more helpful and interesting! 
I have always loved languages and always loved to share opinions with people around the world. And here people meet, help one another, talk, learn, have fun! 
A dictionary is just a dictionary and has its limits...., but this site is not just a dictionary: it's a way to learn the "real" languages from the people who actually speak them!
And all this in a "click" time


----------



## geve

Genecks said:


> I wish something like this existed when I was a young teenager. I would have known 8 languages by now.


I would like to concur with this. Forer@s, let's keep spreading the love for languages!


----------



## argentina84

I love this forum too! It is driving me crazy for languages!

And what's more, I not only ask for help but help others who are interested in my own language. That is also very rewarding

Good Luck WR fanatics!


----------



## cwjohan

I agree with all the positive comments.  This site is a great resource!

Thanks very much to Michael Kellogg for creating and maintaining this site.  Michael, how do you find time and money to keep the site running?  You should have a prominent "Donate" button, so we can make sure you can afford to do so.  You would be surprised how many people would be willing to donate, I think.


----------



## irishman

cwjohan said:


> I agree with all the positive comments.  This site is a great resource!
> 
> Thanks very much to Michael Kellogg for creating and maintaining this site.  Michael, how do you find time and money to keep the site running?  You should have a prominent "Donate" button, so we can make sure you can afford to do so.  You would be surprised how many people would be willing to donate, I think.



I for one would be certainly happy to donate. I can't think of a single educational tool that has helped me as much as this site has, much less one that didn't ask for a penny!


----------



## EmilyD

Do Mike and the Moderators receive more *Grief* than *Gratitude*?

I'm not able to assess that, but it seems possible.

I suspect some of the questions and frustrations expressed here are a comment on the attachment many of us form to this forum.

Thank you _all_ for your patience, wisdom, humor ( or, humour)...

Fondly,

_Nomi_


----------



## TrentinaNE

EmilyD said:


> Do Mike and the Moderators receive more *Grief* than *Gratitude*?


We don't mind the occasional grief when expressed in civil terms about real problems, but the gratitude is always nice to hear. 

Ciao, Nomi. 

Elisabetta


----------



## min300

I love this forum too. I have learned many things here and I got to know my world better. It's great that we can meet people from different parts of the world here. It gives me a sense of belonging. It's just great. Whenever I become sad or feel lonely ( especialy nowdays in my country) I come here and I see posts from people ,I learn something new and  try to answer a question if I can then I feel refreshed. Am I addicted to this forum?


----------



## SwissPete

I stumbled upon WR shortly after its creation, but decided it was going to be too addictive and time-consuming. When I started having more discretionary time, I joined, and confirmed that it’s VERY addictive (first thing in the morning, last thing at night, right?). But what a satisfaction, what a learning experience… Thanks to all the people who keep WR together: Mike and cohorts, moderators, and not least, members.


----------



## Tampiqueña

A mí también me encanta este foro, tardé mucho en reunir el valor necesario para inscribirme porque me sentía intimidada, pero ha resultado ser aún mejor de lo que yo pensaba.
Agradezco y felicito de todo corazón a los que lo integran, por su generosidad al compartir sus conocimientos, su espíritu de ayuda y su cordialidad.


----------

